# 5 Star Pad vs Impact Gel Pad ?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I will never have another pad that isn't a 5 star, and there are many other threads here that will tell you the same thing over and over. You can get 5 star in different thicknesses, but I personally would never ride in just a blanket, either. I have a 3/4 inch myself.


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

I do see that. I am just having a difficult time distinguishing exactly what my horse needs.

Sorry, I meant to include this on the post but I don't typically ride in just a blanket, it was a one time thing for a few minutes to see how she responded. She was showing signs that she was uncomfortable and I needed to know if it was the saddle, or the pad.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

5 Star all the way! If you go to their website they talk about the different thickness and their uses. I'm very skeptical about gel anything, seems like it would break down over time and lose it effectiveness.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got a 5 Star and I love it. I will not use anything else again!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Coming from someone that has bought both pads in the last 20 months and used them, I'd go for the 5 Star.
I used the Impact Gel for a couple of months and got rid of it. Went back to my Diamond pad inbetween. Been using the 5 Star for 7 months and plan on buying another maybe two.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I have both, also. My 5 star seems to slip- but it is thicker than my impact gel. Both have really nice felt.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

i am not familiar with the Gel pad you mentioned, but i can tell you that field trailers, who spend thousands of miles a year in the saddle for 8-10 hours at a time swear by the 5 star pads.

Jim


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all of your input! I really appreciate it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had both an Impact Gel pad and a 5 Star pad, and I will always be going with the 5 Star. 

I use a 1/2 " on Red and a 3/4" on Shotgun. When your saddle fits well, you don't need much, especially since it is a high quality wool.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought the Impact Gel Pad and then found a great deal on a barely used 5 star a few months later. I am also a convert. I haven't touched my Impact Gel since my 5 Star arrived and I don't plan to touch it unless it's going to a new home.


----------

